# [SOLVED] BSOD with Nvidia Quadro NVS 450



## Paul 123 (Sep 19, 2010)

I have recently upgraded my Windows 7 64-Bit desktop with a Nvidia Quadro NVS 450 card which is connected to 4 x Dell U2410 Monitors via displayport. I have a Gigabyte P55-UD3R motherboard with Corsair 520 watt PSU.

Since completing the upgrade last friday I have been having intermittent problems with the display turning red/black and then the system becoming unresponsive, and ultimately receiving a blue screen of death.

I have tried a few things to resolve it including downloading the latest drivers, without success. Some days the computer works most of the day without a problem but then other times it crashes more frequently. I use this computer for work so can't afford for it to unstable.

Before the Nvidia Quadro NVS 450 Card I used a HIS HD4670 which was ran smoothly for the last year.

Tried following the instructions regarding performance report and all I got was a popup saying that the computer was collecting data for 60 seconds but that went on for over 10 minutes. 



Appreciate any advice or suggestions to help me resolve this. Thanks.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: BSOD with Nvidia Quadro NVS 450*

Hello and welcome to TSF.

Please follow the instructions here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html


----------



## Paul 123 (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: BSOD with Nvidia Quadro NVS 450*

I have uploaded the file now I think. Sorry if I dont really understand how to do all this stuff im new and havent posted on any forum before.


----------



## Paul 123 (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: BSOD with Nvidia Quadro NVS 450*

This is a report I generated using Blue Screen


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: BSOD with Nvidia Quadro NVS 450*

The file has not been uploaded. On your next post, click *Go Advanced* then click *Manage Attachments * about halfway down the page. Doing so should open a window, then click the *Browse* button and find the file you're looking for, then finally click *Upload*. Click *Submit Reply* and you'll be all set.


----------



## Paul 123 (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: BSOD with Nvidia Quadro NVS 450*

View attachment Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2.zip


View attachment Blue Screen Report.zip


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: BSOD with Nvidia Quadro NVS 450*

Thank you for the files.

The dumps are virtually identical. Bugcheck 0x50 pointing to *nvlddmkm.sys*:

```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Devin\AppData\Local\Temp\Temp1_Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2.zip\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\091910-32869-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\websymbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`0301a000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`03257e50
Debug session time: Sat Sep 18 16:53:22.799 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:16:35.358
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
......................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 50, {fffff880067ed000, 1, fffff88004a774ae, 0}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\nvlddmkm.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys

Could not read faulting driver name
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+754ae )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)
Invalid system memory was referenced.  This cannot be protected by try-except,
it must be protected by a Probe.  Typically the address is just plain bad or it
is pointing at freed memory.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffff880067ed000, memory referenced.
Arg2: 0000000000000001, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation.
Arg3: fffff88004a774ae, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory
	address.
Arg4: 0000000000000000, (reserved)

Debugging Details:
------------------


Could not read faulting driver name

WRITE_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff800032c20e0
 fffff880067ed000 

FAULTING_IP: 
nvlddmkm+754ae
fffff880`04a774ae 42891488        mov     dword ptr [rax+r9*4],edx

MM_INTERNAL_CODE:  0

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50

PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff88008504050 -- (.trap 0xfffff88008504050)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=fffff880067de000 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffffa8008c61030
rdx=0000000000040084 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff88004a774ae rsp=fffff880085041e8 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=0000000080000000  r9=0000000000003c00 r10=0000000000000000
r11=fffff88008504210 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
nvlddmkm+0x754ae:
fffff880`04a774ae 42891488        mov     dword ptr [rax+r9*4],edx ds:d1c5:fffff880`067ed000=????????
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff8000310ae54 to fffff8000308a600

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`08503ee8 fffff800`0310ae54 : 00000000`00000050 fffff880`067ed000 00000000`00000001 fffff880`08504050 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`08503ef0 fffff800`030886ee : 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`08c61000 fffff800`03625400 fffff880`08504110 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x42877
fffff880`08504050 fffff880`04a774ae : fffff880`04a7ea36 00000000`00000000 fffff880`00bbd000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
fffff880`085041e8 fffff880`04a7ea36 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`00bbd000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 : nvlddmkm+0x754ae
fffff880`085041f0 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`00bbd000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 fffff880`00bbd01c : nvlddmkm+0x7ca36


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nvlddmkm+754ae
fffff880`04a774ae 42891488        mov     dword ptr [rax+r9*4],edx

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  nvlddmkm+754ae

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nvlddmkm

IMAGE_NAME:  nvlddmkm.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4c4e669a

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_nvlddmkm+754ae

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_nvlddmkm+754ae

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> r
rax=0000000000000000 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=0000000000000050
rdx=fffff880067ed000 rsi=0000000000000008 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff8000308a600 rsp=fffff88008503ee8 rbp=fffff88008503f40
 r8=0000000000000001  r9=fffff88008504050 r10=00000000000001f1
r11=fffff6fb7e200198 r12=fffffa80096c1b60 r13=fffff880067ed000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=fffff80003217440
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz ac po cy
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000297
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`0308a600 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`08503ef0=0000000000000050
0: kd> k
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`08503ee8 fffff800`0310ae54 nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`08503ef0 fffff800`030886ee nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x42877
fffff880`08504050 fffff880`04a774ae nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
fffff880`085041e8 fffff880`04a7ea36 nvlddmkm+0x754ae
fffff880`085041f0 00000000`00000000 nvlddmkm+0x7ca36
0: kd> kv
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`08503ee8 fffff800`0310ae54 : 00000000`00000050 fffff880`067ed000 00000000`00000001 fffff880`08504050 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`08503ef0 fffff800`030886ee : 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`08c61000 fffff800`03625400 fffff880`08504110 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x42877
fffff880`08504050 fffff880`04a774ae : fffff880`04a7ea36 00000000`00000000 fffff880`00bbd000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e (TrapFrame @ fffff880`08504050)
fffff880`085041e8 fffff880`04a7ea36 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`00bbd000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 : nvlddmkm+0x754ae
fffff880`085041f0 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`00bbd000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 fffff880`00bbd01c : nvlddmkm+0x7ca36
0: kd> lmnts,
           ^ Syntax error in 'lmnts,'
0: kd> lmntsm
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00fa0000 fffff880`00ff7000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`08c91000 fffff880`08ca9000   adfs     adfs.SYS     Thu Jun 26 16:52:37 2008 (48640195)
fffff880`03e0e000 fffff880`03e98000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`04496000 fffff880`044ac000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`010b0000 fffff880`010bb000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`09981000 fffff880`0998c000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`00dd8000 fffff880`00de1000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c2a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff960`00690000 fffff960`006f1000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Thu May 27 00:11:31 2010 (4BFDF0F3)
fffff880`019b6000 fffff880`019bd000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`045df000 fffff880`045f0000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`08200000 fffff880`0821e000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`008b0000 fffff960`008d7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)
fffff880`0198c000 fffff880`019b6000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00cfe000 fffff880`00dbe000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`01a6b000 fffff880`01a9b000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00ca0000 fffff880`00cfe000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01185000 fffff880`011f8000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`055e6000 fffff880`055f6000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`0599f000 fffff880`059ad000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`0453e000 fffff880`045c1000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`05800000 fffff880`05812000   dc3d     dc3d.sys     Thu Jul 01 06:07:45 2010 (4C2C68F1)
fffff880`045c1000 fffff880`045df000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`0452f000 fffff880`0453e000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01a55000 fffff880`01a6b000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`05971000 fffff880`05993000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`06e06000 fffff880`06e10000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:00 2009 (4A5BCABC)
fffff880`059cb000 fffff880`059de000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`059ad000 fffff880`059cb000   dump_JRAID dump_JRAID.sys Fri Jul 17 11:31:50 2009 (4A609966)
fffff880`05993000 fffff880`0599f000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`0462b000 fffff880`0471f000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`0471f000 fffff880`04765000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`04600000 fffff880`0460d000   fdc      fdc.sys      Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`01107000 fffff880`0111b000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`05951000 fffff880`0595c000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`010bb000 fffff880`01107000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`013ef000 fffff880`013f9000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01a1b000 fffff880`01a55000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Fri Sep 25 22:34:26 2009 (4ABD7DB2)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0104a000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`04619000 fffff880`04626000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff800`035f6000 fffff800`0363f000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`047d9000 fffff880`047fd000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`05829000 fffff880`05842000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`05812000 fffff880`0581a080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`0581b000 fffff880`05829000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`0832e000 fffff880`083f6000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`01a12000 fffff880`01a1b000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`04426000 fffff880`0443c000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00c2a000 fffff880`00c48000   jraid    jraid.sys    Fri Jul 17 11:31:50 2009 (4A609966)
fffff880`045f0000 fffff880`045ff000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`05842000 fffff880`05850000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff800`00bcd000 fffff800`00bd7000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`058a2000 fffff880`058e5000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`013c4000 fffff880`013de000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`0158d000 fffff880`015b8000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Fri Dec 11 01:03:32 2009 (4B21E0B4)
fffff880`06e00000 fffff880`06e05200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`0586d000 fffff880`05882000   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Thu Mar 18 04:51:17 2010 (4BA1E985)
fffff880`08301000 fffff880`08316000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`05882000 fffff880`05896000   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Thu Mar 18 04:51:24 2010 (4BA1E98C)
fffff880`01ab6000 fffff880`01ad9000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c48000 fffff880`00c8c000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e0e000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`01421000 fffff880`01430000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`05850000 fffff880`0585d000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00dbe000 fffff880`00dd8000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`0821e000 fffff880`08236000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`08236000 fffff880`08263000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Feb 27 02:52:19 2010 (4B88CF33)
fffff880`08c20000 fffff880`08c6e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Sat Feb 27 02:52:28 2010 (4B88CF3C)
fffff880`08c6e000 fffff880`08c91000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Feb 27 02:52:26 2010 (4B88CF3A)
fffff880`0181b000 fffff880`01826000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e0a000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01127000 fffff880`01185000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`04524000 fffff880`0452f000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01a12000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0143b000 fffff880`0152d000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`044ac000 fffff880`044b8000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`015b8000 fffff880`015e7000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`0595c000 fffff880`05971000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`03f40000 fffff880`03f4f000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03e98000 fffff880`03edd000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`0152d000 fffff880`0158d000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`01826000 fffff880`01837000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`04518000 fffff880`04524000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`0301a000 fffff800`035f6000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sat Feb 27 02:55:23 2010 (4B88CFEB)
fffff880`01221000 fffff880`013c4000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`01bf7000 fffff880`01c00000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`055e4000 fffff880`055e5180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Tue Jul 27 00:54:49 2010 (4C4E6699)
fffff880`04a02000 fffff880`055e3980   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Tue Jul 27 00:54:50 2010 (4C4E669A)
fffff880`03ee6000 fffff880`03f0c000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`04479000 fffff880`04496000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00e4a000 fffff880`00e5f000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00e0a000 fffff880`00e3d000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00ed0000 fffff880`00ed7000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00ed7000 fffff880`00ee7000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`013de000 fffff880`013ef000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`08ca9000 fffff880`08d4f000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`0585d000 fffff880`0586d000   point64  point64.sys  Tue Jun 29 04:54:31 2010 (4C29B4C7)
fffff880`06fc1000 fffff880`06ffe000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c8c000 fffff880`00ca0000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`0111b000 fffff880`01126ae0   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Mon Dec 10 18:49:01 2007 (475DD06D)
fffff880`03fb5000 fffff880`03fd9000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03fd9000 fffff880`03ff4000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01421000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`01862000 fffff880`0187c000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`044c7000 fffff880`04518000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`044b8000 fffff880`044c3000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01809000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`09901000 fffff880`0992f000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:18:02 2009 (4A5BCEBA)
fffff880`01809000 fffff880`01812000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01812000 fffff880`0181b000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`09949000 fffff880`09981000   RDPWD    RDPWD.SYS    Mon Jul 13 20:16:47 2009 (4A5BCE6F)
fffff880`01bbd000 fffff880`01bf7000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`08316000 fffff880`0832e000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0443c000 fffff880`04479000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Fri Jul 10 06:10:11 2009 (4A571383)
fffff880`06e10000 fffff880`06fc0e80   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Jun 16 06:12:51 2009 (4A377023)
fffff880`01081000 fffff880`010b0000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`08d4f000 fffff880`08d5a000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`0460d000 fffff880`04619000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03f4f000 fffff880`03f6c000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01b82000 fffff880`01bbd000   snapman  snapman.sys  Wed Jun 10 04:47:36 2009 (4A2F7328)
fffff880`01b7a000 fffff880`01b82000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`09869000 fffff880`09901000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Dec 08 03:32:55 2009 (4B1E0F37)
fffff880`09800000 fffff880`09869000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`08d5a000 fffff880`08d87000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Dec 08 03:32:26 2009 (4B1E0F1A)
fffff880`04626000 fffff880`04627480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01603000 fffff880`01800000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`08d87000 fffff880`08d99000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`01855000 fffff880`01862000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`01ae6000 fffff880`01b7a000   tdrpman  tdrpman.sys  Mon Nov 12 08:36:33 2007 (473856E1)
fffff880`0992f000 fffff880`0993a000   tdtcp    tdtcp.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:16:32 2009 (4A5BCE60)
fffff880`01837000 fffff880`01855000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`03fa1000 fffff880`03fb5000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`082c9000 fffff880`082e0000   tifsfilt tifsfilt.sys Wed Aug 29 08:37:29 2007 (46D56889)
fffff880`01880000 fffff880`01930000   timntr   timntr.sys   Wed Aug 29 08:38:23 2007 (46D568BF)
fffff880`03f0c000 fffff880`03f40000   tmlwf    tmlwf.sys    Mon Jul 21 06:48:12 2008 (4884696C)
fffff880`015e7000 fffff880`015f6000   TmPreFlt TmPreFlt.sys Fri Dec 04 03:38:46 2009 (4B18CA96)
fffff880`03f87000 fffff880`03fa1000   tmtdi    tmtdi.sys    Mon Jul 21 06:48:30 2008 (4884697E)
fffff880`0942a000 fffff880`095e1000   tmwfp    tmwfp.sys    Mon Jul 21 06:47:37 2008 (48846949)
fffff880`08272000 fffff880`082c9000   TmXPFlt  TmXPFlt.sys  Fri Dec 04 03:38:53 2009 (4B18CA9D)
fffff960`00490000 fffff960`0049a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0993a000 fffff880`09949000   tssecsrv tssecsrv.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:41 2009 (4A5BCE69)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04426000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`058e5000 fffff880`058f7000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`01a9b000 fffff880`01ab5c00   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`059de000 fffff880`059fb000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`06ffe000 fffff880`06ffff00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`047c8000 fffff880`047d9000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`058f7000 fffff880`05951000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`04772000 fffff880`047c8000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`04765000 fffff880`04772000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00e3d000 fffff880`00e4a000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`019bd000 fffff880`019cb000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`019cb000 fffff880`019f0000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01930000 fffff880`01940000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`00e5f000 fffff880`00e74000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00e74000 fffff880`00ed0000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`01940000 fffff880`0198c000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`07e0c000 fffff880`07ff9000   VSApiNt  VSApiNt.sys  Fri Dec 04 03:29:15 2009 (4B18C85B)
fffff880`03f6c000 fffff880`03f87000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`019f0000 fffff880`01a00000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00eed000 fffff880`00f91000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f91000 fffff880`00fa0000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`03edd000 fffff880`03ee6000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`000e0000 fffff960`003ef000   win32k   win32k.sys   Sat May 01 11:06:30 2010 (4BDC4376)
fffff880`00ff7000 fffff880`01000000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`082e0000 fffff880`08301000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`0998c000 fffff880`099fd000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01a9b000 fffff880`01aa9000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01aa9000 fffff880`01ab3000   dump_scsipor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01ab3000 fffff880`01ad1000   dump_JRAID.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01ad1000 fffff880`01ae4000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
```
*nvlddmkm.sys* is an NVIDIA display driver. Start by reinstalling your graphics card drivers from *NVIDIA*'s website. Also, you have quite a few outdated drivers on your system. I recommend that you at least get rid of *Acronis Try&Decide*. Finally, a BIOS and chipset update/reinstallation may be in order:

```
Event[1172]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-HAL
  Date: 2010-09-17T20:21:06.975
  Event ID: 12
  Task: N/A
  Level: Error
  Opcode: Info
  Keyword: N/A
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: PAUL-PCJULY2010.ss.local
  Description: 
The platform firmware has corrupted memory across the previous system power transition.  Please check for updated firmware for your system.
```
Let us know how you make out with the driver updates. Good luck.

Devin


----------



## Paul 123 (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: BSOD with Nvidia Quadro NVS 450*

Hi Devin

Updated BIOS and chipset drivers. Also updated to lated version of NVIDIA drivers for my graphics card. 
In relation to the Acronis Try&Decide why are you recommending that I get rid of the Acronis program?

Regards and Many Thanks

Paul


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD with Nvidia Quadro NVS 450*

I suggest the removal of Acronis for now. Once system stabilizes, you can try Acronis again if you wish.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: BSOD with Nvidia Quadro NVS 450*

My reasoning for suggesting the removal of the Acronis program is responsible for three drivers dated 2007, and are therefore old enough to cause instability. As John said, once we get the system stable we can reinstall it if you wish.


----------



## Paul 123 (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: BSOD with Nvidia Quadro NVS 450*

Hi Devin and jcgriff2

Thanks for explaining that, I have removed Acronis and will keep you posted if another problem arises.

Once again many thanks

Paul


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: BSOD with Nvidia Quadro NVS 450*

No problem. Good luck to you. Let us know how it goes.

Devin


----------



## Paul 123 (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: BSOD with Nvidia Quadro NVS 450*

Hi Devin

Its been about 2 weeks now and touch wood the problem seems to have resolved itself. Thanks again for your help, I really appreciate it.

Regards

Paul


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD with Nvidia Quadro NVS 450*

Hi - 

Glad to hear of BSOD-free status. Thanks for posting back.

Enjoy Windows 7 !

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

